# SvilleKid lays me out *pics*



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

after class, i went to the dr's office to have some stitches removed.

i just got back a little while ago and noticed the mailman had come and one of the parcel box keys was missing, meaning someone had a package.

i checked my box and the key was in there. i opened the parcel box and found an innocent looking cardboard box addressed to me.

as i walked inside, i placed the box down on a table and opened it. KABOOOMPOWSCHWANGBANG, i was knocked down.

when the fallout cleared and it was safe to go back into that room, i rummaged into the box further. what did i find?

























these were my winnings from the 15% contest.

again, thanks for holding such an awesome contest. thanks for the great sticks, there are a bunch that i've never even heard of and am looking forward to enjoy them.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

That is one sweet camacho humi!! And way awesome prize support! Way to go!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

now thats what I'd call a Winning Pay Off :ss


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Great prize. Those smokes look :dr :dr


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Gotta say that is impressive. Even his second place prize was outstanding. (I listed the contents in the contest thread) Congratulations!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow! What a payout!!! Most impressive. Enjoy that!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow excellent prize winnings!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! That's one DAMN good lookin' package to receive... enjoy 'em man! (Even though it'll take a few months, so smoke quickly!)


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, what a prize. They all look tasty enjoy them. WTG.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is some great prize winnings !!

WOW !! :dr 

The cigars and humi look great.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

My stars, what a hit!

Congratulations!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Holy crap! Thats a doozy!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow....thats some prize-booty!!

:cb


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Holy jesus.

Nice hit. SvilleKid- OUTSTANDING


----------



## maphic (Jan 30, 2007)

holy!
that is very nice.i think there is to much there for one person, you can send a few my way:ss lol enjoy!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

maphic said:


> holy!
> that is very nice.i think there is to much there for one person, you can send a few my way:ss lol enjoy!


Cliff always strikes hard... don't let that southern laid back, polite attitude fool you.... like a rattler waiting to strike in the desert heat!

Enjoy those smokes man!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great prize! Enjoy those smokes they look yummy!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW....what a great Prize


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Svillekid (Cliff) eff'ing ROCKS! 

that guy is awesome.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome prize, enjoy the spoils!!!:dr :dr 
:ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Kudos to Cliff on that prize's size--I learned the hard way about how much of a :bx he packs. Woe be to he who tangles with Svillekid!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

daaayuuum, killer prize.
congrats and wtg


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

No suprise coming from Cliff...:ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

WOW, now that's going to leave a mark! WTG! :ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Great prize!! Cliff doesn't know how to hit light! Enjoy the goodies..You earned em!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Major payout!! :dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Talk about your prize winning KO's . Congrats! :tu


----------

